# Thomas - 20 Ton Brake Van



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the brake van from the Bachmann large scale Thomas range.
It's finish is glossy and has molded handrails etc. No delicate bits to break off. Marked NW for 'North Western Railway' which is the railway on fictitious Sodor Island.
It has metal spoked wheels which ride in the axle boxes unlike the trucks and coaches which are in metal tabs. I'm not sure if they are metal bushed or not. The model comes with a spare coupler and extension blocks to lower the couplers like LGB etc. The brake shoes are set at the back of the running boards therefore they do not line up near the wheels like on the troublesome trucks. 

From what I can gather it may be modeled on a British Railways 20 ton brake van similar to a Peco brake van kit in HO scale. 
The Thomas range seems to be modeled to approximately 1:22 even though it is standard gauge. Going by that the model's wheelbase of 7.68" (195mm) it scales to 14ft which I think is a little short. The veranda door height is 2.68" (68mm) which scales to only 4'11" (1496mm). Perhaps the model's overall scale is closer to 1:25 but there is no prototype from Sodor Island to compare. 

The model's color is not as light as it appears in some of these images. It is more a medium grey.

Length beam to beam 11.61" (295mm)
Length buffer to buffer 13.07" (332mm)
Wheelbase 7.68" (195mm) 
Width deck 3.54" (90mm)
Height roof 5.31" (135mm)
Height door 2.68" (68mm) 


Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a nice looking model despite the kid-proofing. I am very surprised they filled in the side windows, how hard could that have been to include in the tooling?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably a little work with a drill bit in a pin vise, an Xacto keyhole saw blade, and a small flat file would open those duckette windows nicely. I don't remember anymore, but I think the duckette windows were only suggested on my OO brake vans as well. 

I am tempted to get some of that stock to go with my Roundhouse Millie, but think I have too much "train stuff" already. (OMG! Did I actually admit that?) 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dave, even just a few cut pieces of dark film negative tacked in place as windows for a quick fix would look a lot better. 

Andrew


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew; 

That is a very good idea. Thanks for posting it. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

